# EN Publishing $1 GM's Day Sale



## Morrus (Mar 4, 2008)

Today, March 4th, is *GM's Day*!  To celebrate, EN Publishing is holding a massive *$1 sale*!  For the next four days, every one of EN Publishing's 100+ PDFs will be availble for just *$1 each*!

This includes classics and bestsellers like *Wild Spellcraft * and *Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns*; flagship lines like *The Elements of Magic*; d20 mini-games, books of spells or monsters; the critically acclaimed *EN Arsenal * series; visual aids such as the groundbreaking and bestselling* FANTASY MONEY*; and much more!  It even gives you chance to check out the massive *War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga*!

This is the last GM's Day before 4E, and is a great chance for you to snatch up dozens of 3.5 books - enough to last you a long, long time!

You can buy all these for the next four days at EN World's RPGNow affiliate store, right here.



​


----------



## Jack99 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sweet.

Now if anyone could point me to any must-haves, I would be much obliged. I have WoTBS, but that is about it, and I do not have to time/energy atm to make some major research on the subject. (aside from this post - obviously)

Thanks in advance

cheers,


----------

